# Fort Pickens



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Been hitting the pier the last few days and have really enjoyed it. Caught one nice spanish and a couple king hook ups but choked both times. Met some really nice guys (Zack, Bud, Brett, Ray, Charlie, Harold,) who where very kind in sharing thier live bait with a rookie. Nobody got thier panies in a wod when someone hooked up either. They have been doing real well with spanish and king. 

I am a little surprised at how trashy the pier is. Crap everywhere, and about every few minutes trash would fly off the pier and hit the water. Guess thats normal. All in all its been fun!!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

You are welcome (pvc pier cart dude), It was a nice day and everyone had smiles on their faces and it was fun. I will always try and share my bait with folks when I have enough.

Yeah the pier has been trashy, some of us local have been picking it up. I think more then the payed park folks have. They need to put the trash cans back on the pier. 

I always carry a 20ft hose with me to wash off the pier (dead fish on the tables and so on) but they have blocked off the hose bibs so now I can't hook up my hose now.

:thumbsup:


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Pier-Dude said:


> You are welcome (pvc pier cart dude), It was a nice day and everyone had smiles on their faces and it was fun. I will always try and share my bait with folks when I have enough.
> 
> Yeah the pier has been trashy, some of us local have been picking it up. I think more then the payed park folks have. They need to put the trash cans back on the pier.
> 
> ...


What was your name? Tryin to remember who you are. Thanks though


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

onemorecast said:


> What was your name? Tryin to remember who you are. Thanks though


Charlie.


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Pier-Dude said:


> Charlie.


Gotcha! I had a good run Sunday afternoon and dragged down to tight to fast. Man i was ticked! I may go Friday morning. They were slayin the Spanish Sunday. Maybe ill see y'all out again.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dan111213 (Jun 29, 2011)

I was out there Sunday with my friend Bobby until about 3pm and we boxed 24 spanish between us using live bait and the pier was trashy I agree. walmart bags in everyone's bucket will help if they choose not to be pigs. Also, I was out there alone yesterday and limited with 15 spanish that were big but i was there from 930 to 330 and I lost many more than I boxed. I should be back out there in the morning again. I'm the guy with the cart in the middle using the yellow skeet reese


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

dan111213 said:


> I was out there Sunday with my friend Bobby until about 3pm and we boxed 24 spanish between us using live bait and the pier was trashy I agree. walmart bags in everyone's bucket will help if they choose not to be pigs. Also, I was out there alone yesterday and limited with 15 spanish that were big but i was there from 930 to 330 and I lost many more than I boxed. I should be back out there in the morning again. I'm the guy with the cart in the middle using the yellow skeet reese


You guys were killing em. I was curious where you guys caught all your bait. Those where the perfect size.


----------



## dan111213 (Jun 29, 2011)

yes they were and btw, where were you so i can remember. on sunday we actually had 2 buckets but one of them lost air on the way out. we transported them from the bob sykes bridge and i will do the same tomorrow.


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

I was the guy the showed with the gopro camera. I wanted to get some footage of a king run but my dang battery went dead. I was fishing on the west corner and my twin brother was by you guys.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah the bait situation has been a little thin lately. It will change when the tide cycle changes. All of the bait is at the bay bridges on full high tide.


----------



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

any of you having luck on gotcha's over there?


----------



## florabamaboy (Nov 18, 2011)

The spanish and kings are only eating live baits. Live ElY's if you can get them although they seem to be hard to get for some reason. I'd stop and net some on your way out.


----------

